# How to fix such a ports problem ?



## sw2wolf (Oct 8, 2010)

```
>sudo portsnap fetch update
>pkg_version -vIL=|grep -i fail
automake-1.10.3                     !   Comparison failed
automake-1.9.6_4                    !   Comparison failed

>sudo portupgrade -R automake
** Port directory not found: devel/automake110
** Port directory not found: devel/automake19
[Exclude up-to-date packages  done]
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	- devel/automake110 (port directory error)
	- devel/automake19 (port directory error)

>pkg_info -W /usr/local/bin/automake
/usr/local/bin/automake was installed by package automake-wrapper-20071109
```

Sincerely!


----------



## ckester (Oct 8, 2010)

Here's what fixed it for me:


```
portmaster --check-depends
portmaster --check-port-dbdir
```


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 8, 2010)

sw2wolf said:
			
		

> ```
> >sudo portsnap fetch update
> >pkg_version -vIL=|grep -i fail
> automake-1.10.3                     !   Comparison failed
> ...



Those ports have been deleted.  They were obsolete.  You can delete them.



> ```
> >sudo portupgrade -R automake
> ```



-R means "update everything this port depends on and then this port".  It's not clear what you're trying to do with that.  -r would make more sense (rebuild this port and everything that depends on it).



> ```
> >pkg_info -W /usr/local/bin/automake
> /usr/local/bin/automake was installed by package automake-wrapper-20071109
> ```



Yes... there's a new version of automake-wrapper.


----------



## sw2wolf (Oct 8, 2010)

```
>sudo pkg_delete automake-1.10.3
>sudo pkg_delete automake-1.9.6_4
```
makes the "fail messages" disappear !   thanks!


----------

